# Bumble Bee x Pewter Pastel



## falzar101 (Feb 23, 2008)

What would you end up with????


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

what's the genetics of a 'pewter pastel'?


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

alan1 said:


> what's the genetics of a 'pewter pastel'?


:gasp: alan asking a genetics question


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

falzar101 said:


> What would you end up with????


You could get 
Killer bee
Black widow
Silverstreak
Pewter
Super pastel..plus others..dependant on pewter gene lol!


----------



## falzar101 (Feb 23, 2008)

NICE, cheers


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

kingball said:


> :gasp: alan asking a genetics question


just trying to clarify if 'pewter pastel' meant pewter or pewter + pastel... ie:

pewter (black pastel or cinny)
black pastel pewter + pastel (silver streak)
cinny pewter + pastel (sterling)


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

alan1 said:


> just trying to clarify if 'pewter pastel' meant pewter or pewter + pastel... ie:
> 
> pewter (black pastel or cinny)
> black pastel pewter + pastel (silver streak)
> cinny pewter + pastel (sterling)



Agreed, what is a Pewter Pastel is an important question


----------



## falzar101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Has anyone got an idea about percentages from a clutch? I'm guessing some of these are tripples and therefore 1:16???


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

falzar101 said:


> Has anyone got an idea about percentages from a clutch? I'm guessing some of these are tripples and therefore 1:16???


answer my question mate, i'll answer yours... : victory:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I find it easiest to work with actual gene pairs rather than names of combos. So "cinnamon//normal" means a cinnamon mutant gene paired with a normal gene.

I'm with alan1. What is a "pewter pastel"?

A pewter has two gene pairs of interest -- cinnamon//normal pastel//normal (or black pastel//normal pastel//normal). So what does the "pastel" in "pewter pastel" mean? Is it essentially meaningless and just thrown in for good measure? Or does it signify a pastel//pastel gene pair?

Silver streak = black pastel//normal pastel//pastel
Sterling = cinnamon//normal pastel//pastel

Bumble bee = spider//normal pastel//normal

If there is a pastel//pastel gene pair in the pewter pastel, then the fractions would all be 1/8. If there is a pastel//normal gene pair in the pewter pastel, then the fractions would be a mix of 1/16 and 2/16.


----------



## helraiizza (Jul 23, 2009)

alan1 said:


> answer my question mate, i'll answer yours... : victory:


might just be me, but i dont think the OP knows:lol2:


----------

